# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  جوجل تقوم أخيرًا بإصلاح خاصية Face Unlock في الهاتفين Google Pixel 4 و Google Pixel 4 XL

## mohamed73

كما كان متوقعًا بالفعل، فقد بدأت شركة جوجل اليوم بإصدار التحديث  الأمني لشهر أبريل لهواتف Google Pixel Series المتوافقة الخاصة بها. وكما  جرت العادة دائمًا، فسوف يتعين على عملاء الشركة الإنتظار لبضعة أيام أو  أسابيع قبل أن يحصلوا جميعًا على هذا التحديث الأمني الجديد. 
 بصرف النظر عن ترقيع عدد من الثغرات الأمنية وتقوية أمان نظام التشغيل  أكثر، فهذا التحديث الجديد يجعل خاصية فتح الهاتف عن طريق الوجه ( Face  Unlock ) أكثر أمانًا بحيث أصبحت لا تشكل خطرًا أمنيًا بعد الآن. 
 تم إصدار الهاتفين Google Pixel 4 و Google Pixel 4 XL مع تكنولوجيا  جديدة تعتمد على الرادار تُدعى ” Motion Sense “، وهي تسمح بإستخدام مجموعة  من الإيماءات في الهواء لأداء العديد من الوظائف، فضلا عن فتح الهاتف عن  طريق الوجه. ومع ذلك، تعرضت هذه الميزة الأخيرة لبعض الإنتقادات لأنها تقوم  بفتح الهاتف حتى لو كانت أعين المستخدم مغلقة، ولكن تم إصلاح هذا الخلل  الآن بحيث أصبحت ميزة Face Unlock لا تفتح الهاتف حتى تقوم بفتح عينيك.  وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يتضمن التحديث الجديد إصلاحًا لمشكلة إختفاء الصوت  أثناء إجراء مكالمة عبر البلوتوث، فضلا عن إصلاح مشكلة لوحة المفاتيح التي  ظهرت في بعض التطبيقات.
 كما سبق وأشرنا، هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف  الخاص بك، ولكن في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا  التحديث في المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك  يدويا من خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك  إلى خيار حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات  النظام ” System Updates “. 
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

